# Pin Brush on You tube



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

There is a video on you tube that features this women grooming her 1 year old maltese. Well she use this really big pin brush that I for some reason really like the look of :huh: ...... ahy-who I have been googling all day "wooden pin brushes" and haven't foun it yet. So if anyone knows who manufactures this brush it would be helpful.

The you tube video is " Grooming Finale" and "Grooming 101 pt.4" 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I don't know anything about that brush, but I was wondering how your little malt is doing now?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

That is Pat Keen blow drying Matthew. I'm not entirely sure what the brush is - might be a CC fusion?


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

Diamond is doin great she is a little sore from the shots and won't let us pick her up. Its hurting my feelings because I love to cuddle with her but I know she will feel better soon and then we can cuddle again.

Is Pat Keen a member here or is there a way to contact her?


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (diamonds mommy @ Apr 8 2009, 05:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=759409


> Diamond is doin great she is a little sore from the shots and won't let us pick her up. Its hurting my feelings because I love to cuddle with her but I know she will feel better soon and then we can cuddle again.
> 
> Is Pat Keen a member here or is there a way to contact her?[/B]


Pat Keen is a malt breeder, Richelieu Maltese.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

It looks like a PSI pin brush to me:

http://www.cherrybrook.com/index.cfm/a/cat...PSI_Pin_Brushes


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

http://richelieu.homestead.com/richelieuindex.html

Those videos are great but man I would be scared to go at the face/eye area like that with that big of pin brush.
It was scary to watch. :shocked: You can tell she is an expert at it. :thumbsup:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (diamonds mommy @ Apr 8 2009, 02:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=759409


> Diamond is doin great she is a little sore from the shots and won't let us pick her up. Its hurting my feelings because I love to cuddle with her but I know she will feel better soon and then we can cuddle again.
> 
> Is Pat Keen a member here or is there a way to contact her?[/B]



I will see her this weekend, if I remember, I'll ask her. I've seen her use different brushes - like the Madan brush.

I think marj is right - it might be a PSI. I have one of those for my own hair, but the one i have is a little ouchie for the dogs, but I will use it I can't find my other ones!


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

I spoke with her and she says its a Black Madan Brush :huh: Guess I'm blind but it didn't look like a Madan to me. I own a Purple Madan Brush. Ms Pat said the purple one is softer than the black.


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

I spoke with her and she says its a Black Madan Brush :huh: Guess I'm blind but it didn't look like a Madan to me. I own a Purple Madan Brush. Ms Pat said the purple one is softer than the black.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (diamonds mommy @ Apr 8 2009, 08:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=759484


> I spoke with her and she says its a Black Madan Brush :huh: Guess I'm blind but it didn't look like a Madan to me. I own a Purple Madan Brush. Ms Pat said the purple one is softer than the black.[/B]


I think she is mistaken. That's not a Madan. It has a wooden handle.


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

Thats what I was thinkin! So I gave up! LOL! I love the Madan but I wated that brush because it looked really big and wooden! Oh well. Sticking with my Madan!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (diamonds mommy @ Apr 8 2009, 09:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=759497


> Thats what I was thinkin! So I gave up! LOL! I love the Madan but I wated that brush because it looked really big and wooden! Oh well. Sticking with my Madan![/B]


Save your money and get your laptop back. Madan is the best brush out there IMO!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

I sure liked that rat-tail comb Pat Keen was using. It looked really nice. Mine is plastic and has a metal tail. I have never liked it but never been able to find any other kind. 
That one Pat was using almost looked like wood. Does anyone know anything about it?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Carole @ Apr 9 2009, 11:21 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=759886


> I sure liked that rat-tail comb Pat Keen was using. It looked really nice. Mine is plastic and has a metal tail. I have never liked it but never been able to find any other kind.
> That one Pat was using almost looked like wood. Does anyone know anything about it?[/B]


I'll need to look at it again..

Hey, there is a show this weekend in Sacramento, are you going to go? I'm showing Chowder and Lois there this weekend


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Apr 9 2009, 11:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=759889


> QUOTE (Carole @ Apr 9 2009, 11:21 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=759886





> I sure liked that rat-tail comb Pat Keen was using. It looked really nice. Mine is plastic and has a metal tail. I have never liked it but never been able to find any other kind.
> That one Pat was using almost looked like wood. Does anyone know anything about it?[/B]


I'll need to look at it again..

Hey, there is a show this weekend in Sacramento, are you going to go? I'm showing Chowder and Lois there this weekend
[/B][/QUOTE]

Easter weekend? Busy weekend for me....family coming into town. What/where is the show?
Wishing you the very very best with Chowder :wub: and Lois!!! :wub:


----------

